# McAlester, Oklahoma local bottles



## stephengray

Here are my local McAlester, Oklahoma and Indian Territory druggists.  The town actually had three names, McAlester, North McAlester & South McAlester.  All just McAlester now.  Later I will add some sodas.  By the way, if anybody has any McAlester bottles let me know!

 Stephen

 C. Springer Drug Co. McAlester, Indian Territory


----------



## stephengray

C. Springer Drug Co. North McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

C. Springer Drug Co. N. McAlester, Okla. with star and monogram embossed


----------



## stephengray

C. Springer Drug Co. North McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

Harry J. Bettes The Druggist McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

Three Harry J. Bettes The Druggist bottles from South McAlester.  One has block letters slanted back to left, the other two have block embossing but the 1/2 ounce has I.T. instead of Ind. Ter.


----------



## stephengray

J. A. Settle The Druggist McAlester, Oklahoma


----------



## stephengray

label only White Bros. Pharmacy The Nyal Store McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

label only Bender Drug Co. McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

label only E. A. Daniels The Rexall Druggist McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

E. A. Daniels The Rexall Store McAlester, Okla. clear ones


----------



## stephengray

E. A. Daniels The Rexall Store McAlester, Okla. green ones


----------



## stephengray

Daniels-Hartman The up to date drug store McAlester, Okla. one with reverse slugplate


----------



## stephengray

Weimer's 119 Choctaw Ave. South McAlester, Ind. Ter.


----------



## stephengray

Hyde & Thornton Pharmacists South McAlester, I.T.


----------



## stephengray

Thornton-Cramer Drug Company McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

Crown Bottling Works McAlester, Okla. bimal clear


----------



## stephengray

Crown Bottling Works McAlester, Okla. aqua abm (complete with bugs inside!)


----------



## stephengray

Crown Bottling Works S. McAlester, Okla. bimal clear


----------



## stephengray

Crown Bottling Works McAlester, Okla. Coca-Cola bimal aqua


----------



## stephengray

Coca-Cola McAlester, Okla. bimal clear


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: stephengray
> 
> Coca-Cola McAlester, Okla. bimal clear


 
 Always liked the SS Cokes with the more vertical script.


----------



## stephengray

Central Bottling Works McAlester, Okla. aqua abm


----------



## stephengray

How do you guys make the images smaller?  Please let me know.  

 Beale Bros. Soda Water McAlester, Okla.


----------



## stephengray

embossed Dr. Pepper McAlester & Hartshorne (not debossed)


----------



## stephengray

Jolly Maid art deco bottle McAlester & Hartshorne


----------



## stephengray

Kit Carson acl Love Bottling Co. McAlester, Okla. oldest style man looks like he is wearing a bonnet instead of a cowboy hat


----------



## stephengray

next oldest is this red on white Kit Carson, still with man looking like he is wearing a bonnet


----------



## stephengray

Kit Carson with updated figure of man wearing cowboy hat


----------



## stephengray

Central F. & P. Co. McAlester, Okla. bimal clear (Fruit & Produce co.)


----------



## stephengray

Central F. & P. Co. McAlester, Okla. aqua abm


----------



## stephengray

Independent Bottling Works S. McAlester, Okla. with shaking hands aqua hutchinson


----------



## stephengray

South McAlester Bottling Works South McAlester, Ind. Ter. aqua hutch


----------



## stephengray

Watson & Aven Little Rock & South McAlester bimal pint milk


----------



## stephengray

I don't know the correct nomenclature of milk bottles but here is a cream top acl milk Rose Lawn from several towns with McAlester being one of them.


----------



## stephengray

this rare milk is embossed O.S.P. only, which stands for Oklahoma State Penitentiary, and McAlester has the ability to be proud of having the pen there.


----------



## stephengray

Adam's Dairy McAlester, Okla. pint made by 3 Rivers glassworks from Three Rivers, Texas


----------



## bottlingco

Stephen,
 I love the Coca-Cola straight side from McAlester!  Very nice bottles.  bottlingco


----------



## sodapops

Learn something everyday Stephen, I never noticed the K.C. Bev bottles where different like that. THANKS ALOT STEPHEN, now I have another bottle to look out for.[]


----------



## stephengray

I know of five different KC Beverages from McAlester.  One is a war time bottle that was smaller in size (12 ounce maybe) like other bottling companies did and an older one white label that I had but seem to have lost somewhere.


----------



## stephengray

some more McAlester, Oklahoma bottles

 1915 McAlester, Oklahoma hobbleskirt Coca-cola


----------



## stephengray

D-29 hobbleskirt Coca-Cola


----------



## stephengray

acl soda 2-Way King Size bottle made by Love Bottling Co.


----------



## stephengray

extremely rare White House Cafe Dairy Farm from McAlester


----------



## stephengray

acl soda Pop Kola from McAlester


----------



## stephengray

Howe Dairy of McAlester


----------



## stephengray

two different color 4 ounce green McAlester drugs


----------



## stephengray

red & white acl Pepsi from McAlester


----------



## stephengray

Coca-Cola Soda Water from McAlester


----------



## stephengray

This is the last McAlester bottle I have a picture of, still a few left in storage that I plan on getting out.

 City Drug Company Rx


----------



## stephengray

best milk bottle from McAlester 
 Kieser's Dairy Tuberculin Tested Milk Tel. 1315 with embossed baby holding bottle


----------



## stephengray

1/2 pint size of the Oklahoma State Penitentiary milk bottle


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Stephen,

 Thanks for the new photos. Man, talk about your cool and arcane milk bottles. Definitely the first Penitentiary milk, I've ever seen!


----------



## cowseatmaize

I love the pictorial milk. They don't show up too often. Maybe they aren't scarce but not real common.


----------



## stephengray

Here is a new Harry J. Bettes The Druggist South McAlester, Ind. Ter. druggist I got.  It is unlisted in the Oklahoma bottle book.


----------



## stephengray

Another Harry J. Bettes The Druggist So. McAlester, Ind. Ter. I added


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Those druggists have got to be the most beautifully embossed bottles out there. great collection.


----------

